# DEO



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly how these threads are supposed to work. I know lurk moar, but fuck it. Critique away, feel free to ask questions. ETC.
*
>>>Basics:<<<*
*Name: *Deo
*Gender:* Female
*Age: *22
*Occupation:* Poor self-employed mechanic.

*>>>More crap<<<*
As a character she started out as a play on words. "Deo" is derived from "deus" which is Latin for "god", and meant to be ironic in that she is a tasmanian *devil*. A pun, because that's the highest form of humor I am capable of. She was originally designed to fit into a comic of mine that I never got around to starting, and each of the character's represented an evil of society. Deo was the evil of apathy, she doesn't care about politics, about kicked puppies, or about Ugandan genocide; she just wants to continue her life uninterrupted. The other characters represented violence, greed, power tiers, stupidity, ineptitude, and the poor treatment of immigrants. *She started out as all of this a character for a comic, but soon she became just a representation of myself online.* *In which case, as a personal fursona none of this bullshit matters because she's just there as an extension of myself.*

On the topic of the name though, and Deo as her original character for the comic, she's far from godly. She fumbles, is anti-social, scares off her customers which harms her business, and prefers the hum of engines over party conversation. But she's also not a devil in the religious connotation. She's just a rough and tumble young woman trying to keep her small mechanic joint open and pay the rent on her shabby flat. In designing my characters I hate to make them black and white, they're not because people aren't. Not good, not bad, just a person that in different situations acts different ways for different sometimes selfish reasons.

She had a good childhood, and still is friendly with her family. She's mentally stable with no tacked on mental illnesses for 'character flavor'. She has a small group of close friends and isn't a total loner, but she's also not the most social of butterflies.

She's a tasmanian devil and prefers to do things bluntly and always directly to the point. She is brutally honest, always curt, and straight forward which people sometimes find abrasive. She's determined and will doggedly work for something, but often does this only to realize that she doesn't really want what she's worked hard for once she has it. Shes still young, and in many cases is naive or poor at planning (like budgeting), it's always by the seat of her pants that she pays the lease on her garage and pays her rent, just barely getting by. She has a love of fine cigars, good vodka, and the open roads of the country side.
*
>>>Appearance<<<*
Just a regular tasmanian devil. Black fur ecxept for brown facial markings, a white "V" on her chest, and a white "u" on her lower back. Her fur is sort of scraggly like a devils fur is and often her top canine teeth poke out in an overbite. She's stocky; long slightly muscled arms, broad female shoulders, and a bit of a pudge. She's 5'7" tall but walks with the air that she's 8 foot.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, look, another Mary Sue.

[insert biggest :V ever]


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

How do I fix it Icky?


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> How do I fix it Icky?


 
It's too boring. Add some tons of color, some mental illnesses, superpowers, and a dark troubled past.

Oh, and name it based on a scientific concept you hardly understand.


----------



## goldfischen (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I drew Deo once. :0 Icee commissioned it. She was the teacher and Deo was a student.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

goldfischen said:


> I think I drew Deo once. :0 Icee commissioned it. She was the teacher and Deo was a student.


 I faved that. It was wonderful. X3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 29, 2011)

Shame you never made that comic, sounds like it'd be fun.


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Shame you never made that comic, sounds like it'd be fun.


 I may in time, I've got a loose plot, but I'd need the help of a writer to pull it together. But it wouldn't have sex in it so it doesn't even count as a furry comic :V


----------



## goldfischen (Apr 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> I faved that. It was wonderful. X3


 
Well thank you!


----------



## Jesie (Apr 29, 2011)

But Deo, this is the perfect opportunity to have everyone draw your massive hyper e-peen. :3c


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 29, 2011)

needs moar Jipponese influence


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> I may in time, I've got a loose plot, but I'd need the help of a writer to pull it together. But it wouldn't have sex in it so it doesn't even count as a furry comic :V


 I could help with that. I write, and it's not ALL smut :V


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> I may in time, I've got a loose plot, but I'd need the help of a writer to pull it together. But it wouldn't have sex in it so it doesn't even count as a furry comic :V



Why? You seem to be on top of it. Maybe someone to look over it and add input, but if you can do both sides yourself, then why not?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> I may in time, I've got a loose plot, *but I'd need the help of a writer to pull it together*. But it wouldn't have sex in it so it doesn't even count as a furry comic :V


 
Hey, you have one writer's offer, and I could certainly help with some input, if you're having trouble.  And no need for sex... sounds like your intended storylines won't have room for it, anyway.  Though it wouldn't hurt to have a little romance, perhaps...     (Lots of room for comic relief in that.)

Very nice character, by the way.  And funny, because I have a jackrabbit character who's a mechanic... A&P, though, due to a short stint in the air force.  He's not very well developed beyond that yet, too many other characters in the roster.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 30, 2011)

See, she says "no sex" now, but it's furry, so give it 3 chapters, and she'll be fucking her way through the neighbourhood.

Working as a mechanic is just asking for trouble. First it gets warm, so the underwear comes in to play, getting all greasy and sweaty, playing with her big wrenches. Next thing you know, she's riding some passer-by like he's a god damned bucking bronco.


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know. The loose plotline I have now is rather symbolic and literature-fag based and not so much "I WUFF YOU MISTAH WOOLFY". But I'd be interested in a writer. So if you're serious on helping Waffles can I ask for a piece that you've written? Or if anyone wants to "apply" (herp) that'd be fine.


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Should I explain the other characters a bit more? Is that what this subforum is for?


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> *Should I explain the other characters a bit more?* Is that what this subforum is for?


 
It would help to know what you have so far, to see what still has to be done to flesh things out in the storyline.


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Name: Diabolos
Gender: Male
Species: Great Dane/Doberman mutt

Well this is another character, Diabolos(not his real name). His name "Diabolos" is Latin for "devil", which is fairly obvious. My  other character "Deo" has her name derived from the Latin "Deus" meaning  god. (This is a pun, neither is god nor the devil as already said). Ironically the two  live in the same apartment shanty house with Diabolos living -above-  Deo. A fact that she hates because he comes tromping in at all hours and  leaves for days or weeks and his mail/newspaper piles up and messes up  the hallway. She often yells at him about his mess and noise, but probably wouldn't if she knew just what he does for a living. He  lives alone in his dirt cheap flat in the complex owned by Sergei Trotsky. 

He was made to represent violence. He's a muscle for hire, but for the  last few years he's steadily worked for the cartel to protect Alejandro Morales, a jaguarundi drug trafficker. He  has almost no redeeming qualities.In the course of the comic he is the most dynamic of all the characters. He enjoys violence, and thus was  lured into an occupation that allows him to kill. Alejandro points him  in the direction of opposing gangs, and Diabolos does what he does best.  He almost never cleans his flat and lives in filth, newspapers stacked  to the ceiling, car motors being taken apart on the table, etc. He  prefers close range and more intimate killing, but this is a realistic  story and I'm not one to send an anti-villain to a gun fight with only  his claws. Diabolos knows his trade and is a "professional", you'd never  see him caught in a situation without the proper weapon. He cannot use  swords, or knives, or axes, or any other stupid illogical weapons from  bygone eras. He's a man of fists, teeth, and hand guns. He has no  interest in relationships with other people, and probably his closest  connection is with Alejandro of whom he may at best be somewhat fond of. His tail is self-docked but his ears were cropped by a quack doctor of a  lower drug distributor when he was fairly new to being muscle.













Name: Alejandro Morales
Gender: Male
Species: Jagurundi

Alejandro, dubbed "Indigeo" (a play on all the Latin names of the characters, indigeo means to need, as a drug carrier and seller he has what you need), is a Brazilian born illegal  immigrant. I was playing around with the idea that his alias might also be "Ambrosia" for nectar of the gods, another reference to his drug pushing. He is probably the most light hearted of the characters. He  has a weak stomach, and is skittish around violence. He's a lousy drug  trafficker with a large vice for using his own product which always  brings more troubles upon himself. He needs the money though for -{can't  say it'd spoil some stuff}-, and the opportunity America provides. He  is always standing on the verge of two worlds, the under belly crime of  America, and his Hispanic tradition and culture. He is very dedicated to  his home community and his family, and tries to send as much money home  as he can spare.








Sergei is also an immigrant. He was rescued from a Mujahideen prison  camp by Americans and after troubles in the crumbling USSR he moved to  America. He's a very short man and compensates for that and his lost  limb/teeth/claws by lifting weights with near obsession in the apartment  complexes musty damp basement. He used to rent out the basement flat as  well, but the leaks drove out renters and eventually he moved to live  there himself. He's a kind fellow, but has trouble with a straying mind.  He lives off being the land lord and welfare. The one thing that he has  grown to hate more than anything is soup, and due to a lack of teeth  the one thing he eats most often is soup. He owns a blender and in his  spare time performs near-childish also somewhat obsessive experiments blending strange things  (like papayas and hard cheese) in the hope of a better soup or liquid  diet. 





There is one other main character that I'd not like to introduce in case it spoils some of the plot. And the plot itself I'd like to keep mostly mum about if that is acceptable. A basic of the plot is that it follows a twist that unites the characters in a common goal as they battle themselves, struggle with morality, and fight for a space  in the world.


----------



## Flatline (May 1, 2011)

You have some really interesting characters, I enjoyed reading about them.
I hope you can start the comic sometime, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 1, 2011)

Definitely something I've never read in a webcomic before.  Exactly where are you having trouble?  You have a good set of very interesting characters, a setting for them to interact in, and the general idea for a storyline to bring them all together.  Are the details of how that storyline will bring them together what causes the difficulty?  If so, it might help to establish daily habits for them.  Since Deo, Diabolos and Sergei live in the same building (you didn't say where Alejandro lives), once you have a normal daily routine for each character, it should allow you to develop ways in which they could interact.  And might very well suggest some possible twists that could unite them in their common goal.  Though, given the basicness of the plot provided, you may very well have ideas already.  If so, it looks like what we need is a heads-up on where you're having difficulties.


----------



## Waffles (May 1, 2011)

I read through your character stuff, MAN is it welcome to read about characters with concrete backgrounds. ;~;
I've gotten a story people saying just "here's my character, do this this this" and when I ask for personality/background, they give me 1-2 extra sentences of jumbled crap... UGH.
But I would love to help! :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I read through your character stuff, MAN *is it welcome to read about characters with concrete backgrounds*. ;~;
> I've gotten a story people saying just "here's my character, do this this this" and when I ask for personality/background, they give me 1-2 extra sentences of jumbled crap... UGH.
> But I would love to help! :3


 
Indeed.


----------



## Smelge (May 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I read through your character stuff, MAN is it welcome to read about characters with concrete backgrounds. ;~;


 
My character has a concrete background.


----------



## Waffles (May 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> My character has a concrete background.


 Your character is a fatfur :V
And it's not a background.


----------



## Bir (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> I may in time, I've got a loose plot, but I'd need the help of a writer to pull it together. But it wouldn't have sex in it so it doesn't even count as a furry comic :V


 
Talk to Cloudy.

I'm not even kidding.

She's my favorite author.

Reading is hard to do on the computer for me through files, but I read the book she wrote that was all on paper. XD

But I think she would totally lovelovelove to write for that sort of topic. 

If you are browsing, Cloudy: I'm sorry. XD I just love your work, and perhaps you and Deo could write a sweet story.


----------



## Billythe44th (May 2, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Your character is a fatfur :V
> And it's not a background.


 
Your fursona's so fat, he IS the background!

...


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

I've been thinking and it's seeming more and more stupid for Sergei's stump of an arm to match his left arm in muscle bulk. Without a hand how would he grip a weight?  Surely those muscles would suffer some atrophy? Or do you think it would be more likely that he'd compensate for something like that by purposefully bulking up more on that side (by like, making a loop of rope for his weights so that his stump could lift them by the rope 'handle')?


----------



## Waffles (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've been thinking and it's seeming more and more stupid for Sergei's stump of an arm to match his left arm in muscle bulk. Without a hand how would he grip a weight?  Surely those muscles would suffer some atrophy? Or do you think it would be more likely that he'd compensate for something like that by purposefully bulking up more on that side (by like, making a loop of rope for his weights so that his stump could lift them by the rope 'handle')?


 Yeah, it probably doesn't make that much sense unless he VERY recently lost his arm, or he like duct-tapes the weight to his stump.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've been thinking and it's seeming more and more stupid for Sergei's stump of an arm to match his left arm in muscle bulk. Without a hand how would he grip a weight?  Surely those muscles would suffer some atrophy? Or do you think it would be more likely that he'd compensate for something like that by purposefully bulking up more on that side (*by like, making a loop of rope for his weights so that his stump could lift them by the rope 'handle'*)?


 
Could he, perhaps, have some form of makeshift prosthesis for when he exercises?  Not being a weight-lifter or an amputee, I'm not sure how to approach the problem.  Maybe some of this info will help:

http://www.behavmedfoundation.org/pdf/amputeeguide.pdf

http://www.amputeefitness.com/amput...extremity-amputees-and-lower-extremity-amput/

http://hubpages.com/hub/Amputee-Exercise-Equipment

http://hubpages.com/hub/Exercise-for-Amputees

Hmmm... couldn't find much specifically on exercises for hand amputees, but I found this, and it might be helpful, due to the fingertip amputations on his other hand:

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00014

These might also help with characterization:

http://www.wonderhowto.com/topic/amputee-with-one-arm/

http://www.hoperestoredmfb.com/prosthetics/airplane/

I also found this:

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2010/03/04/amputee-woman-gets-successful-hand-transplant/

Perhaps somewhere in all this, you'll find some valuable info.  Just let me know if you need more, and I'll do some further digging.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Could he, perhaps, have some form of makeshift prosthesis for when he exercises?  Not being a weight-lifter or an amputee, I'm not sure how to approach the problem.  Maybe some of this info will help:
> 
> http://www.behavmedfoundation.org/pdf/amputeeguide.pdf
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, this answers a lot of questions. I think I will give Sergei a prosthetic hook hand. It seems the best and fitting, and it is illogical for him to not have a prosthetic, especially if he is on the welfare books.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Thank you so much, this answers a lot of questions. I think I will give Sergei a prosthetic hook hand. It seems the best and fitting, and it is illogical for him to not have a prosthetic, *especially if he is on the welfare books*.


 
True, I would think... though part of his character could be that he doesn't like wearing it much.  And you're welcome.  Remember, the Internet is your friend.  Ask it questions, and it will answer.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I can see him detesting it, especially with fur I am sure it would be more itchy/chafing and that the prosthetic may cause some more sensitivity. I wonder if he should shave his arm to use his prosthetic? What do you think? A sock is normally worn over the stump and the prosthetic over that, but the fur I would think would cause more irritation.


----------



## Jesie (May 2, 2011)

You should give him a hook.

YARRG


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

A sketch. I am trying to slowly build into my comic, by starting a small story arc on Sergei's past.


----------



## Waffles (May 2, 2011)

Reading on what's been said...
I agree. A prosthetic would be really almost necessary, but the fur... Blehhhh. Like an itchy cast.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yeah I can see him detesting it, especially with fur I am sure it would be more itchy/chafing and that the prosthetic may cause some more sensitivity. I wonder if he should shave his arm to use his prosthetic? *What do you think?* A sock is normally worn over the stump and the prosthetic over that, but the fur I would think would cause more irritation.


 
I'd imagine just wearing a prosthesis over fur would possibly result in "wear and tear" that could result in irritation (even without fur, human amputees can have trouble), perhaps even in the fur wearing off by itself, at least in part.  Probably would be better if he shaved his fur off at least as far up as the prosthesis would reach, once secured to his stump (which, by the way, would need to be surgically prepared for a prosthesis, given his "stump" looks pretty raw, as if he hadn't had it properly treated).


----------



## Jesie (May 3, 2011)

Hair/fur naturally wears off after things rub on it for a long period of time.

Just look at any animal's neck from wearing a collar it's entire life. Or a dude's leg if he wears socks at a particular length all his life.


Either that or all the men/animals in my life are prone to hair loss...


----------



## H.nightroad (May 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yeah I can see him detesting it, especially with fur I am sure it would be more itchy/chafing and that the prosthetic may cause some more sensitivity. I wonder if he should shave his arm to use his prosthetic? What do you think? A sock is normally worn over the stump and the prosthetic over that, but the fur I would think would cause more irritation.


 A note here: newer prostheses (maybe too new for your character) are fitted with a padding (much like memory foam, can't remember the name). This padding is slightly adherent to bare skin and lightly attaches to the skin, this eliminates the rubbing of the prosthesis because the small movements bewern the prosthesis and the limb is buffered by the foam. The rise in the popularity of such foam has increased the occurrences of patients shaving off the hair in direct contact with the prosthesis because the foam pulls at the hair as it is supposed to.


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> (which, by the way, would need to be surgically prepared for a prosthesis, given his "stump" looks pretty raw, as if he hadn't had it properly treated).


 That was never properly amputated, just hacked off of him during torture for information during the war. Which was a fairly common way to punish/attack/torture people in the Middle East and Northern Africa during that time period. "Short sleeves or long sleeves?" But due to it not being surgically cut it was done badly, and shoddily patched up only so that it wouldn't kill him outright in case he had more information. Thus the mess of scar tissue over which no fur grows. It's an old wound though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> That was never properly amputated, just hacked off of him during torture for information during the war. Which was a fairly common way to punish/attack/torture people in the Middle East and Northern Africa during that time period. "Short sleeves or long sleeves?" But due to it not being surgically cut it was done badly, and shoddily patched up only so that it wouldn't kill him outright in case he had more information. *Thus the mess of scar tissue over which no fur grows.* It's an old wound though.


 
I noticed that in the drawing, which is why I mentioned the need for preparation (and why I called it "raw")... I can't imagine he'd be fitted with a prosthesis unless that mangled stump was surgically corrected/prepped.  Unless, of course, this prosthesis was some home-made/back-ally jurry-rig.  Which might just fit his character, and be irritating enough he only wears it when absolutely necessary.  That could be a possibility.  Him not liking the idea of a hospital, or of having that limb cut on again.


----------



## anero (May 3, 2011)

This reminds me of all the comic ideas I will never ever publish. 



Deo said:


> That was never properly amputated, just hacked off of him during torture for information during the war. Which was a fairly common way to punish/attack/torture people in the Middle East and Northern Africa during that time period. "Short sleeves or long sleeves?" But due to it not being surgically cut it was done badly, and shoddily patched up only so that it wouldn't kill him outright in case he had more information. Thus the mess of scar tissue over which no fur grows. It's an old wound though.



turn him into a flatworm, he'll grow it back along with two penises.



Deo said:


> Alejandro Morales, dubbed "Indigeo" (a play on all the Latin names of the characters, indigeo means to need, as a drug carrier and seller he has what you need), is a Brazilian born illegal  immigrant. I was playing around with the idea that his alias might also be "Ambrosia" for nectar of the gods, another reference to his drug pushing. He is probably the most light hearted of the characters. He  has a weak stomach, and is skittish around violence. He's a lousy drug  trafficker with a large vice for using his own product which always  brings more troubles upon himself. He needs the money though for -{can't  say it'd spoil some stuff}-, and the opportunity America provides. He  is always standing on the verge of two worlds, the under belly crime of  America, and his Hispanic tradition and culture. He is very dedicated to  his home community and his family, and tries to send as much money home  as he can spare.


 
This is the character that most interests me. I'm a shitty adherer to straight edge I guess, half the time I'm researching drugs. diacetylmorphine/heroin is a common case where even "contractors" of the drug also fall under addiction, 6-MDDM subgroup specifically. Oxycodone also gets smuggled a lot between users. Of course, you might have a different drug in mind and it'll probably make more sense than I am.

edit: I just now saw the spliff in one of the sketches. I'm dumb.


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2011)

anero said:


> This is the character that most interests me. I'm a shitty adherer to straight edge I guess, half the time I'm researching drugs. diacetylmorphine/heroin is a common case where even "contractors" of the drug also fall under addiction, 6-MDDM subgroup specifically. Oxycodone also gets smuggled a lot between users. Of course, you might have a different drug in mind and it'll probably make more sense than I am.
> 
> edit: I just now saw the spliff in one of the sketches. I'm dumb.


I imagine him trafficking and dealing in mutiple drugs. He's good with his local community, and suave enough to navigate the underbelly of Amercian society as well. He has a foot in both worlds, but this is work he really doesn't have the heart (or lack thereof) to do. I see him as being under duress from 



Spoiler



because of 



Spoiler



. He's the character I really want to use in showing the differences and similarities between two cultures in this modern day of the culture war, I can see it easily pulling him apart, the love of the modern and new and pleasure (like drugs and women) but a dedication to his older heritage traditions. He's more of a boy in a man's body forced into a man's dark world. He does his job, but with regret.


----------



## Deo (Sep 25, 2011)

I see a lot of weaboo non-original characters in the Fursona Persona section lately. A lot of "DARK ANGST PAST" and bullshit. So I'm going hitting my own thread again to discuss my characters more if anyone is interested.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd hang out with her, and bring the vodka as well.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 25, 2011)

God, this is so unoriginal.

Female? Really? It's been done so many times.


----------



## Deo (Sep 25, 2011)

Smelge said:


> God, this is so unoriginal.
> 
> Female? Really? It's been done so many times.


God I know. Female,_ what was I thinking?_
She should be a quintuple dicked herm taur with wings and be named "Ryoga No Shukakura-Mura-Sasuke". THAT would be original. And I'll make her have some edgy emo hair. Maybe add some hunter orange tribal tatoos on her as well.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 25, 2011)

EWWW GROSS MARSUPIALS EWWWWW


----------



## Deo (Sep 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> EWWW GROSS MARSUPIALS EWWWWW


POUCH!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 25, 2011)

Deo said:


> POUCH!



Less pouch more jurassic terror


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, technically most of the dinosaurs you are thinking of came from the Cretacious period and...ow ok I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Deo (Sep 26, 2011)

Reference for Deo, and what she likes to wear. Grimy carhart jackets, oily jeans, leather gloves.


----------



## Sar (Sep 30, 2011)

I think you should make the comic Deo was originally created for.
It seems like a worthy read.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 4, 2011)

This has potential. 

I`ll take another look when I`m not struggling to stay awake late at night. 



EDIT: If you`re still interested Deo, I can help you with script and whatnot. Plot and story aren`t an issue as I can generally write about anything. Call me if you need/want help.  

Your characters are solid, and you have a good foundation for storyline. If you have a plot outline already then I forsee little difficulty.


----------

